# Mini Humbucker Plans



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

You'd think it would be easy to find a blueprint or plans for almost anything. Single coils, yup. Humbuckers - easy. Mini humbuckers? Not so much. I'm having a hard time finding anything at all. Does anyone have a plan or blueprint of a minihumbucker? Anyone have one in bits they could photograph/scan measure?


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

What do you mean (size wise) by "mini" humbuckers? Stacked single coils, P-90's, ect?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ThePass said:


> What do you mean (size wise) by "mini" humbuckers? Stacked single coils, P-90's, ect?


pretty sure he wants firebird sized humbugglies.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

blam said:


> pretty sure he wants firebird sized humbugglies.


yup, but firebird mini are different than the minis in the Sheraton or the LP Deluxe. I can't help either way, but might help to know which one specifically the OP wants.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, Firebird sized humbuckers. Mini humbuckers.








Stacked coils and P90s are not mini humbuckers. All Seymour Duncan minis are the same size - 2.58" x 1.085". The Antiquities are 2.577" x 1.086", but if you had drawings for either I wouldn't be picky.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Both Firebird & mini buckers are humbuckers 
the Firebird uses 2 small bar magnets inside the coil like a rail style pickup & with a closed cover 
as the minihumbucker uses a large full size humbucker magnet on the bottom of the coils & touching the magnet are a rail style slug in one coil & the pole screws on the other side 
http://www.mojotone.com/guitar-parts/Pickup-Kits/Mojotone-Vintage-Mini-Humbucker-Pickup-Kit
HERES THE MINI








Here it is almost assembled 
The firebird differs by having a bar magnet in each coil where in the mini has the pole screws , & the metal slug in the other coil ...you cant see the magnet in the Mini ,It sits in under the coil

I hope this helps


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

That does help - thanks! Are the pole pieces screwed into the baseplate? I've seen the Mojotone kit but couldn't make sense of it until now. The mist is clearing!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Yes the pole screws do screw in the baseplate


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh cool.......I never thought of Firebird type pickups. Nice looking pup's IMO. I've never played one however. Whats the diff (other than size) from regular humbuckers? Are they not as hot?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Firebird or minihumbucker pickups fit into a p-90 slot ,I have even made mounting rings from a soapbar pickup cover


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Minis are brighter, more jangly than humbuckers. I suppose you could make or get hot ones, but they are usually as hot. Think of a vintage, brighter humbucker. They sit somewhere between buckers and singles. I love em! You really should try some out.


----------

